
Apple finally enters TV streaming space with new Apple TV+ service - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/apple-finally-enters-tv-streaming-space-with-new-apple-tv-service/
======
richman777
This launch event was very odd. It seemed like a launch event geared towards
the general public but about a media platform for the media. No real launch
details and no pricing structure with no previews of shows.

Given the recent debacle with the airpower lack of a launch date I can't help
but not really trust that this is going to come out in the fall...much less
"what" is coming in the fall.

------
ChrisLTD
If the shows are good, the service will succeed, and the shows sound
interesting based on the previews Apple supplied today.

With that said, I can’t believe Apple didn’t announce any pricing information.
We’ve been hearing about this service for years now, and the picture is still
frustratingly incomplete.

------
Gruklair
Too little too late. I cant imagine anyone I know would actually use this...

